# Be not like water....



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2009)

*Water always finds it's level, yet water never reaches great heights. Be not like water, be like the wind. Wind reaches great heights and can shape water and erode stone. - me
*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2009)

But the wind comes from temperature differences brought on by water


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2009)

or Taco Bell.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 21, 2009)

The law of resistance in nature is ultimately change for growth.  
The earth will overcome the water... 
The Water will overcome the fire... 
The Fire will overcome the Metal... 
The Metal will overcome the wood... 
The wood will overcome the earth... 
In the lessons of nature there is wisdom for the fighter. - Stephen K Hayes, Wisdom from the Ninja Village of Cold Moon


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 21, 2009)

...and the wind will ultimately break. :fart:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> The law of resistance in nature is ultimately change for growth.
> The earth will overcome the water...
> The Water will overcome the fire...
> The Fire will overcome the Metal...
> ...


 
Stole it from China 

Wood creates fire  
Fire creates earth  
Earth creates Metal  
Metal Creates Water  
Water Creates Wood  

Wood destroys earth
Earth Destroys Water
Water Destroys Fire
Fire Destroys Metal
Metal Destroys Wood


----------



## Skippy (Dec 21, 2009)

Life, as we know it is like the seasons' At birth we enter the Spring as it's full of growth. As we peak & are at the height of our powers' we enter the warmth of Summer. As we age & life humbles us we enter the quiet time, the Fall. A time to reflect & ponder it all. At the moment of Death we enter Winter the deep endless sleep without the ability to dream. No God or Devil. No Heaven nor Hell. Nothing but the freedom of the empty space & being nothing. Feeling nothing & through it all the seasons' come & go. The Sun comes up, the Sun goes down & the stars stand as eternal monuments to every life, every being that pondered such thoughts.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 21, 2009)

Be like water, be like wind, fight like a tiger, kick like a mule ... whatever happened to being human?  After all, we are not too shabby, dominant species with no natural weapons.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 21, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Be like water, be like wind, fight like a tiger, kick like a mule ... whatever happened to being human? After all, we are not too shabby, dominant species with no natural weapons.


 

Yes I agree we are not too shabby but you have to admit we as a species are pretty destructive.:ultracool


----------



## Omar B (Dec 21, 2009)

Destructive or constructive?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Destructive or constructive?


 
both and sometimes at the same time


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 21, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Be like water, be like wind, fight like a tiger, kick like a mule ... whatever happened to being human? After all, we are not too shabby, dominant species *with no natural weapons*.


 
Speak for yourself, boyo.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 21, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Speak for yourself, boyo.


Me-ow!  She looks like a kitten but she fights like a tiger!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2009)

oh what the heck the actual quote... and to be honest I would rather be water than wind... for SOOOO many reasons 



> Be like water making its way through cracks. Do not be assertive, but adjust to the object, and you shall find a way round or through it. If nothing within you stays rigid, outward things will disclose themselves.
> 
> Empty your mind, be formless. Shapeless, like water. If you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup. You put water into a bottle and it becomes the bottle. You put it in a teapot it becomes the teapot. Now, water can flow or it can crash. Be water my friend. --- Bruce Lee


 
From the Wind and the Lion



> It is the wind that passes but the sea remains.
> 
> you are like the Wind and I like the Lion. You form the Tempest. The sand stings my eyes and the Ground is parched. I roar in defiance but you do not hear. But between us there is a difference. I, like the lion, must remain in my place. While you like the wind will never know yours. - Mulay Hamid El Raisuli, Lord of the Riff, Sultan to the Berbers, Last of the Barbary Pirates.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 21, 2009)

Rock beats Scissors
Scissors beats Paper
Paper beats Rock


----------

